
Downturn will slow Mozilla's growth - peter123
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/12/28/BU8114QNPK.DTL&feed=rss.news
======
aj
I would say that Chrome (and Google starting to favor it over firefox) will
slow down Mozilla's growth more than the downturn

